# need a home for tigger



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

he is about 9 months neutered male cat, home needed as my 1yr old son has been in hospital due to allergies. he is a very loving cat. he turned up on my door step on halloween full of fleas and worms, no one claimed him. a loving home is needed, pm me for more details. his pic is on my sig

he is in mid wales


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

anyone?????


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a little confused... are you re-homing all 3 cats or just tigger ?


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

fluffosaur said:


> I'm a little confused... are you re-homing all 3 cats or just tigger ?


at the mo we have 2 dogs and 3 cats, im want to rehome 1 dog and 1 cat to see if this helps my son, so at the mo it is just tigger who needs rehoming


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Is he rehomed now?


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

he has been rehomed


----------

